# Our Norwegian Babies



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thought I would share some pics with you all of my Kittens last week aged 3 weeks*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*1 more makes 6, lol....*


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

OMG how cute i want i want i want


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww i wish i could have one. I love them all but the silver one is my favourite


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Thanks you two. There's some still looking for the right home The Silver with no white one is staying here*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes the silver's very pretty, but they're all lovely. the ginger ones look fab and the other too.. they're just all too cute!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks, i'm really chuffed with them. If I could i'd keep them all, lol ........Lottery win springs to mind, hahaha. *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wow what cutie pies xxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

just out of interest, how much would a NFC usually go for? really don't know enough about this breed


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous

It is hard though parting with them, sweet babies...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, it's very hard, but so far all the owners of my other babies have kept in touch or they show with me
I'll PM you Bee*


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sooo cute, they're gorgeous


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

They are little stunners. 

Watching our 3 week old kittens, I know I will cry buckets when they go to their new homes. At least though I know the CPL will make sure they get good ones. There is no way I could take up breeding any animal, no one would ever be good enough!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, Thanks you two. There's some still looking for the right home The Silver with no white one is staying here*


Oh i wanted that one!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, which one do you fancy, lol.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous pics of exceptionally cute kitts


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very Cute


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

they are all so gorgeous


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, which one do you fancy, lol.*


I like the cute little silver one  in the last piccy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks everyone for your lovely comments*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwww they are gorgeous and so cute


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Thanks Vix*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thank You Collie*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Can we see mummy and daddy to?


----------

